# Show Homer?



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

This bird and a few others was given to me when I bought some modenas. I was told they were Show homers. Could you help me out.

Thank You

Terry


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

this bird is dragoon not show homer


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

yea they are dragoon


----------

